# DIY CO2 system bottles exploded.....



## azazan (Aug 17, 2014)

Okay so, up untill now, my co2 system was hooked up to my aquarium pump, doing a pretty good job, but the tank is in my bedroom and it sounds like the tank is constantly farting, my girlfriend didn't like it too much, so i went out and bought a diffuser...

This one to be exact:









I left it on overnight and had the scare of my life when the bottle just blew up like a plastic balloon.... I am using 4x 1.3 gallon(5 liter) bottles.
they look a little bit like this:









Is it normal these things only work for pressurized CO2?

the diffuser was quite expensive, it'd be a waste to just have it laying around unused and going back to the farting system...


----------



## dasit88 (Mar 13, 2015)

Your best bet is to spend about $150-200 on a real pressurized co2 system with a regulator.

I know it's expensive, but it is worth it over time.

Also, it is a really cool piece of hardware to own for your tank, imo


----------



## azazan (Aug 17, 2014)

dasit88 said:


> Your best bet is to spend about $150-200 on a real pressurized co2 system with a regulator.
> 
> I know it's expensive, but it is worth it over time.
> 
> Also, it is a really cool piece of hardware to own for your tank, imo


yeah, eventually, just not an option atm, don't have the money. Also its rather hard to find refills for the bottles out here..


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Somewhere along the line the cracking pressure of the diffuser was greater than what your bottles could stand. I would suggest using 2 or 3 liter bottles made specifically for carbonated beverages. Either that or a different diffuser. Check the link in my sig for ideas


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

At one point I had a JBL Florapro BioCo2 system. It is specifically made for a ceramic diffuser and comes with a very sturdy DIY bottle. It is also a lot cheaper then pressurised CO2.

Maybe you can find one on eBay as you just need the bottle. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Use a soda bottle.


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

Definitely use a soda bottle, I used a water bottle as a diy bubble counter and it exploded, so use a bottle designed for,pressure


----------



## Argus (May 22, 2013)

Champagne bottles will hold lots of pressure. A Methuselah would be about the right size.

>

Or, you could use a 



. Put the ceramic diffuser away for the day when you go for compressed CO2.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

You need a bottle designed to handle pressure. A soda or wine bottle will work great. I have used both with no problems.


----------



## alphabeta (Jul 14, 2014)

with ceramic diffuser you may not have enough pressure in the co2 system to handle it properly. You will be always fighting the high pressure thing, with risk to get an explosion. 
build a reactor given you are having a canister filter, and all problems solved, even if you later switch to pressurized CO2. 
a reactor can be maid under $20 or so.


----------

